# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Nagły ból lewego jądra 15 latek.

## giggs19985

Witam. Mam 15 lat. Dziś na wf bardzo mocno zaczęło mnie boleć lewe jądro. Po powrocie ze szkoły od razu usiadłem do komputera i szukałem co to może być. Czytałem o śwince, zapaleniu i raku jąder. Trochę się przestraszyłem bo na forach pisali że mogę być bezpłodny. Dodam jeszcze że gdy zapytałem się mamy powiedziała że nie miałem świnki a ostatnie dni mam takie nie wesołe, nic mi się nie chce i lekko boli mnie głowa? Czy to świnka? Czy muszę iść do lekarza? Ból ukazał się gdy przeniosłem dość ciężki murek do przeskakiwania go. Proszę o szybką pomoc.

----------


## sanus

Szanowny Panie,

wiek 15 lat charakteryzuje się dużymi zmianami wewnątrzustrojowymi. Ogólne osłabienie, brak chęci do pracy, apatia, zmiany nastroju to typowe symptomy okresu dojrzewania i pracy przysadki mózgowej w produkcji i regulacji poziomu hormonów. Jądra biorą w tym procesie też czynny udział. Przeforsowanie organizmu może zaostrzyć działania niepożądane. Jeśli ból jądra będzie się utrzymywał, proszę iść do urologa.

----------

